# On unity in the gospel (John Jewel)



## Reformed Covenanter (Mar 12, 2022)

_Paul, and Silvanus and Timotheus_. These two were companions unto Paul in his journies, and in the work of his ministry; whom here he joineth in his letter to the congregation at Thessalonica, to witness their consent and agreement with him, that they all with one mouth and with one hand and heart set forth the glorious Gospel of our Saviour Christ. And that therefore they also which are called to the fellowship of the Gospel should be like-minded, being one body and one spirit in Christ Jesus, and the children of one Father, in whom there is no dissension, but all peace and consent and unity.

John Jewel, _An Exposition upon the Two Epistles of the Apostle St. Paul to the Thessalonians_ (1584; London: John Hatchard, 1811), pp 7-8.


----------

